
Team for Hire - desio
We are a team of 4 full-stack engineers who have worked together successfully
and would like to continue to do so as we transition into either a new company
or contract.<p>We have a history of delivering software into production in fields
requiring performance, scale, and correctness including finance and medicine. 
We are comfortable handling all aspects of the development process including design, 
frontend, backend, data and devops.<p>We&#x27;re currently located in Amsterdam, and are willing to work remotely or
travel part-time. Please reply below if this is something you would be interested in.
======
dstik
You should check out Elevator
([https://www.goelevator.com/](https://www.goelevator.com/)) - this is their
model and they've successfully placed many teams into excited roles and
companies together.

